# tacocracia



## Vanda

Num texto dum vestibular local, dei de cara com este termo "tacocracia" , que eu nunca tinha visto mais gordo. Como nosso fórum é ligado ao dicionário e não se encontra essa palavra nos dicionários mais usados, aí vai, para o benefício de todos, o que andei encontrando:

 *tacocracia*,  significa a ditadura do rápido. 




> Vivemos uma "*Tacocracia*" que eu chamaria de "ditadura da velocidade",


----------



## samrod4

Mas hein?! Essa eu nunca tinha visto também.
Enfim, sempre uma nova descoberta por aqui nos fóruns.


----------



## olivinha

E o adepto à tacocracia, que seria? Um tacocrata?
:b


----------



## Vanda

Boa pergunta, OLie. Parece que ainda não cunharam esse termo, mas seria o caminho, não?


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> Boa pergunta, OLie. Parece que ainda não cunharam esse termo, mas seria o caminho, não?


 
Mas por que "ditadura"? "Cracia" não significa simplesmente "governo"?


----------



## Carfer

Pode ser, Joca, mas também, poder, força, domínio.
Mas um governo 'tacocrático' só pode ser uma ditadura, não vos parece?


----------



## Vanda

Ahem, gente vocês estão percebendo que a palavra-chave aqui é velocidade, não?


----------



## Joca

Carfer said:


> Pode ser, Joca, mas também, poder, força, domínio.
> Mas um governo 'tacocrático' só pode ser uma ditadura, não vos parece?


 
Provavelmente sim, mas será a recíproca verdadeira? Toda ditadura será tacocrática? Aliás, qual seria o termo grego para "ditadura" (que termine em "cracia")? Só me ocorre despotismo, mas não estou certo de que seja um termo grego.


----------



## olivinha

Pelo que eu entendi, não é bem uma forma de governo, mas uma reflexão sobre uma forma de vida atual, "onde a rapidez em todas as áreas aparece como um poder quase despótico e como exclusivo parâmetro para aferir se alguma situação, procedimento ou relação serve ou não serve, é boa ou não." Mais aqui.


----------



## Carfer

Ocorre-me autocrata e, duma forma mais oblíqua, plutocrata.
Mas Vanda já nos mostrou o cartão amarelo, é melhor irmos discutir isto para outro lado.


----------



## Vanda

Exatamente, o assunto já começou a desviar (como sempre), já ia mudar os posts para outro tópico.


----------



## olivinha

olivinha said:


> Pelo que eu entendi, não é bem uma forma de governo, mas uma reflexão sobre uma forma de vida atual, "onde a rapidez em todas as áreas aparece como um poder quase despótico e como exclusivo parâmetro para aferir se alguma situação, procedimento ou relação serve ou não serve, é boa ou não." Mais aqui.


 
Voltando à tacocracia, e se entendi bem o que significa, querendo ou não somos todos (ou quase todos) uma cambada de tacocratas--vítimas entregues à cultura do faster, faster, FASTER!


----------



## Desastre

A segunda coisa que me veio à cabeça ao ler essa palavra foi _taquigrafia_. Se a analogia for verdadeira, talvez _tacocracia_ não só sugira _poder determinado pela velocidade_, mas possivelmente também tenha a ver com prontidão, ações "abreviadas". Pensem... na celeridade que todos exigem do poder público, por exemplo. Eu não estou lançando uma idéia definida aqui, só estou contribuindo para o _toró de miolos_, como diria um amigo meu 
Além disso tudo, eu gosto da idéia da Olivinha. 

Para quem ficou curioso, a primeira coisa que me veio à cabeça foi uma sociedade governada por tacos mexicanos.


----------



## olivinha

Desastre said:


> Para quem ficou curioso, a primeira coisa que me veio à cabeça foi uma sociedade governada por tacos mexicanos.


Ha ha ha! Pois Desastre, veja aqui o que dizem sobre tacocracia:
A tacocracia pode ser definida como o governo dos taqueros.
(minha tradução)


----------



## mnajan

Vanda said:


> *tacocracia*, em latim significa a ditadura do rápido.



Com relação à origem, não seria grega? (Como "democracia")


* Edit:* Achei! 
"tachýs" + "cracia" = "tacocracia"

Tem origem grega, sim.


----------



## Outsider

Quando li a palavra, pensei que fosse alguma referência ao México! 

Mnajan tem razão. O prefixo _taqui-/taco-_ (do grego _tachýs_) transmite a ideia de rapidez, como em "taquicardia".


----------



## olivinha

Sim, esta info estava no link do meu post 9:

Os antigos gregos, avós da cultura ocidental, quando usavam o termo _tákhos _(rápido) para expressar uma característica ou a qualidade específica de algo, não poderiam imaginar que um dia seus herdeiros fôssemos capazes de escolher a velocidade como o principal critério de qualidade para as coisas em geral.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, é que só encontrei a palavra num destes _sites_ da vida, além de, conforme disse no primeiro post, estar num texto de vestibular. Claro, taco tem toda a 'cara' de grego. A pessoa que tentou explicar a palavra no excerto que eu achei deve saber tanto de latim quanto sabe de grego.

hehehe. Quando li o tal texto de vestibular, a primeira coisa que veio à minha cabeça também foram os tacos mexicanos, mas não tinha como caber no contexto, por isso fui à caça e achei as referências que coloquei no primeiro post.


----------



## Nanon

Achei o equivalente em inglês aqui:



> The German philosopher Peter Sloterdijk has coined the term "tachocracy" to define the continuous acceleration of modernity.



Não tem muito a ver com tacos mexicanos...


----------

